# Default PHP package is end-of-life 5.4



## Koen Martens (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have a brand new FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE installation updated with the latest patches. However, when I install anything that needs PHP, I end up with PHP 5.4.45. However, PHP 5.4 has been end-of-life for a while:

http://php.net/supported-versions.php

I know I can just install lang/php56 instead, however many other packages still use PHP 5.4. For example, it is not possible to install www/pecl-zendopcache with a 5.6.

I also know I could probably install from ports, but I don't want to be thrown back to the dark ages of FreeBSD where everything had to be compiled from source and updating a single system cost you a day at least.

Are there any plans to update the packages collection to include a supported version of PHP as the default?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2016)

Erm, the default PHP is 5.6:


```
PHP_DEFAULT?= 5.6
```

It was updated over 10 months ago: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=379433


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 14, 2016)

From what I read here, zendopcache doesn't support any PHP version newer than 5.5.0.


----------



## Koen Martens (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

SirDice: I guess I have an incorrect expectation of 'default' then, as when I `pkg install php5` I get 5.4, not 5.6..

ljboiler: Ah, thanks, another deprecated php cache then! On to the next one..


----------



## marino (Jan 14, 2016)

lang/php5 *is* php 5.4, by definition
http://www.freshports.org/lang/php5

It's not a metaport for the default php

(Yes, it's a confusing name but after tomorrow that will be in the past)


----------

